# Building a bamboo bike for less than £400!



## Andrew_Culture (17 Nov 2012)

I've had a bamboo MTB on my wish list for a long time but have laughed them off due to the incredibly high price tags. 

Then a friend sent me this link http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/bike-blog/2012/nov/16/build-bamboo-bike-workshop 

Looks interesting!


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Nov 2012)

Hmmm, I quite like the sound of that.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Nov 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Hmmm, I quite like the sound of that.


If I had £400 and spare time I'd be there in a shot!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2012)

Dellzegg started this thread about it yesterday.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Nov 2012)

Oops, sorry.


----------

